# Canadian Armed Forces Day



## Craig M (31 May 2002)

Just wondering if anyone knows of any special events happening in London to Hamilton region on Sunday.  

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
CM


----------



## ark (6 Jun 2004)

> Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Adrienne Clarkson, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the occasion of Canadian Forces Day â â€œ June 6, 2004
> May 31, 2004
> 
> Canadians have always answered the call when asked to defend freedom and democracy around the world. Whether in battle, on peacekeeping missions or delivering humanitarian aid, the brave Canadians who serve in our military are willing to give their own lives if necessary to defend the values we cherish most.
> ...


http://www.gg.ca/media/doc.asp?lang=e&DocID=4201

Canadian Forces Day is celebrated the first Sunday of June and this year it happens to be the same day as D-Day. While we remember those who fought 60 years ago lets now forget currently serving members in Canada and all over the world


----------



## AlphaCharlie (6 Jun 2004)

ark said:
			
		

> lets now forget currently serving members in Canada and all over the world



eh?


----------



## Spr.Earl (6 Jun 2004)

"While we remember those who fought 60 years ago lets now forget currently serving members in Canada and all over the world"

A slip of the keys there Ark,we get what you mean.


----------



## nULL (6 Jun 2004)

It should be a public holiday. Not so people get a day off work/school whatever, but because otherwise it's just a meaningless title to stick to a day or have mall sales on. Anyone remember earth day? I bet you would if it were a public holiday.


----------



## bossdog (9 Aug 2004)

The celebrations were great and the concert rocked in Kingston this year!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (9 Aug 2004)

nULL said:
			
		

> It should be a public holiday. Not so people get a day off work/school whatever, but because otherwise it's just a meaningless title to stick to a day or have mall sales on. Anyone remember earth day? I bet you would if it were a public holiday.



It IS a public holiday - we observe it on November 11th.


----------



## bossdog (9 Aug 2004)

Aren't you confusing Remembrance Day with CF Day?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (9 Aug 2004)

Kings Town Jimmy said:
			
		

> Aren't you confusing Remembrance Day with CF Day?



I'm saying what is the difference?  Why would we need two national holidays to do the same thing?


----------



## bossdog (9 Aug 2004)

I look at CF Day (regardless of what the GG says) as a day to appreciate our military and what we are willing to sacrafice for our country. It's a great tool for public awareness and to raise education that we are here and we are here for you (the citizens of Canada).

Remembrance Day (for me) is to recgonize those before us.


----------



## Marine837M (9 Aug 2004)

I thank all nationalities who fought and served,who provided me with my tommorrow.As a true patriotic Brit who served for my country,I will never know or understand the sacrifice those men fighting for the freedom of europe made on the beaches of France.
I salute Canada who also made terrible sacrifices on those beaches and support your views.for Canadian Forces Day.

Respect.

Marine837M


----------



## hockeysgal (30 Jan 2005)

As both the CF day and remembrance day are related as they both serve to remind us of the sacrifices of those currently serving as well as veterans and all who have fallen to defend this country.
I have heard of some people trying to make Nov. 11 a national holiday and not just a govt one.  I believe that as a day that reminds us of the costs of our enduring freedom and the many sacrifices of those who fought to keep the peace did for us they deserve to be recognized by making the day a national holiday.
Any thoughts on the subject?


----------



## pbi (31 Jan 2005)

I support the idea of bringing CAF Day onto November 11. IMHO, Remembrance Day is not adequately connected with the serving military: it is seen as a day for vets (God Bless) who served 50 or more years ago. This tends to obscure the fact that since the Korean War Canadians have served in all sorts of operations, including combat operations, and a number of them have been killed or injured. It also (again IMHO) obscures the fact that we have a military whose purpose is to be ready to take the same risks that our vets took, if the country asks it of us. In a decade or so, the majority of our "traditional" vets will be either dead or too old and sick to march: we have not produced a similar "surge" of veterans in the last five decades to fill the ranks of our Legions and ANAVETS, many of which are closing. If we integrate the two days, we can keep a critical mass of serving military people to keep Remembrance Day alive, while reminding the people of Canada what being in the military is really about. IMHO at the moment the serving military is a bit sensitive about being seen to steal Nov 11 from the "traditional" vets but I would argue that we are making an unnecessary distinction by having two separate days.

Cheers


----------



## Edward Campbell (31 Jan 2005)

pbi said:
			
		

> I support the idea of bringing CAF Day onto November 11. IMHO, Remembrance Day is not adequately connected with the serving military: it is seen as a day for vets (God Bless) who served 50 or more years ago. This tends to obscure the fact that since the Korean War Canadians have served in all sorts of operations, including combat operations, and a number of them have been killed or injured. It also (again IMHO) obscures the fact that we have a military whose purpose is to be ready to take the same risks that our vets took, if the country asks it of us. In a decade or so, the majority of our "traditional" vets will be either dead or too old and sick to march: we have not produced a similar "surge" of veterans in the last five decades to fill the ranks of our Legions and ANAVETS, many of which are closing. If we integrate the two days, we can keep a critical mass of serving military people to keep Remembrance Day alive, while reminding the people of Canada what being in the military is really about. IMHO at the moment the serving military is a bit sensitive about being seen to steal Nov 11 from the "traditional" vets but I would argue that we are making an unnecessary distinction by having two separate days.
> 
> Cheers



With respect, I have to disagree ... the sole and quite sufficient purpose of Remembrance Day is to honour our war dead.   The Act of Remembrance (Laurence Binyon; see: http://www.spartacus.schoolnet.co.uk/FWWbinyon.htm ) is the central point*, in my personal opinion the *only* point in having a public _celebration_, and it is not about veterans, it is about those who did not survive long enough to be veterans.

We do, in my view, need a _military_ day: to honour veterans, with a fairly broad definition of that word, and serving members, regular and reserve.   6 June is not a bad choice but, maybe, a revitalized _Victoria Day_ would work, too.

There is, also, an argument that we should _*celebrate*_ two events on 1 July: just after dawn, in St. Johns, the _passion_ of the Royal Newfoundland Regiment at Beaumont Hamel (http://home.ca.inter.net/~cstephens/beaumont_hamel/ ) and, later in the day, the delight (I think that's   the right word) we all take in being lucky enough to be Canadians or to be in Canada.

I think we do need to acknowledge the courage and sacrifice of veterans and soldiers, but I think we have, already, debased Remembrance Day enough.   The Legion (not alone) has been trying to make it all about veterans; others, within and outside government, have been trying to make it a â Å“no more wars' day.   It is, I suggest, about individuals, very select individuals, and their actions *in operations* â â€œ not just declared wars.   These individuals, mostly young men, were cut down in their prime and we should remember *them* _â Å“at the going down of the sun and in the morningâ ?_ for what the did, and for who they might have been ...

----------

* We have, also, tried to _gussy up_ In Flanders Fields and make it the 'point' but neither it nor the better (my opinion) Owen stacks up against the one verse by Binyon.

Anthem for Doomed Youth

_Wilfred Owen_

What passing-bells for these who die as cattle?
      Only the monstrous anger of the guns.
      Only the stuttering rifles' rapid rattle
Can patter out their hasty orisons.
No mockeries for them from prayers or bells,
      Nor any voice of mourning save the choirs,â â€
The shrill, demented choirs of wailing shells;
      And bugles calling for them from sad shires. 

What candles may be held to speed them all?
      Not in the hands of boys, but in their eyes
Shall shine the holy glimmers of good-byes.
      The pallor of girls' brows shall be their pall;
Their flowers the tenderness of silent maids,
And each slow dusk a drawing-down of blinds.


----------



## pbi (31 Jan 2005)

> I think we do need to acknowledge the courage and sacrifice of veterans and soldiers, but I think we have, already, debased Remembrance Day enough.   The Legion (not alone) has been trying to make it all about veterans; others, within and outside government, have been trying to make it a â Å“no more wars' day.   It is, I suggest, about individuals, very select individuals, and their actions in operations â â€œ not just declared wars.   These individuals, mostly young men, were cut down in their prime and we should remember them â Å“at the going down of the sun and in the morningâ ? for what the did, and for who they might have been ...



I don't think I can agree here. It was not my intent to suggest that we weaken Remembrance Day: quite the contrary. I meant that Armed Forces Day could vanish as a "stand alone" day. 

While certain people (such as the "no more wars" crowd-as honorable as their intentions may be) or the "Remember Women Sexually Assaulted By Soldiers" faction, etc etc, could be considered to have "debased" the meaning of the day, I scarcely think that bringing the focus of a nation onto its Armed Forces, through the lens of the losses suffered by those who have served in them, and the losses that may be borne by those who serve now and in the future, could be consider "debasing" If anything, I think that Armed Forces Day could be elevated from "climb on the Army tank and paint your face day" to something that puts us more in a light that IMHO we need to   be seen in, and I daresay see ourselves in. I return to my point: the "veterans" (in the traditional sense of that word) are leaving us, rapidly. Anything that we can do to strengthen Remembrance Day, and guarantee its longevity in order to keep the spirit (as we understand that spirit to be) alive, is important and, I would say, timely. 

Cheers


----------



## navymich (2 Jun 2006)

_"CANFORGEN 101/06 CDS 041/06 011604Z JUN 06
CANADIAN FORCES DAY 2006
UNCLASSIFIED
1. On 4 June 2006 Canadians will be invited to celebrate Canadian Forces Day (CF Day), an event occurring every year on the first Sunday in June 
2. CF Day is an opportunity for Canadians to pay tribute to you, the members of the CF, by showing their support for the work you do to protect Canada, provide humanitarian assistance, and carry out search and rescue operations to save life and limb 
3. I wish to express my deep pride and sincere appreciation to all of the soldiers, sailors and airmen and airwomen who wear the maple leaf and promote Canadian values around the world 
4. In many ways, you symbolize what unites us as Canadians: eagerness to help those in need, contributions to peace, and willingness to protect the things we value 
5. I pay tribute to your families, who are also called upon to serve Canada when you are posted and when you are deployed. Your loved ones are integral to the CF community, and I know you could not do your work without their support 
6. Canadian Forces and DND public affairs personnel are promoting public awareness of CF Day, and I would be grateful if you would support that effort by participating in events organized in your community 
7. If you require information about CF day, please contact your closest public affairs office "
_

More info, and a CF fact sheet can be found at: http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Focus/DECPR/cfday_e.asp


----------



## Jake (2 Jun 2006)

I wrote a letter to the troops, are they having any events in Ontario on this day?


----------



## Haggis (2 Jun 2006)

Jake said:
			
		

> I wrote a letter to the troops, are they having any events in Ontario on this day?



Yep:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/44683.0.html


----------



## Jake (2 Jun 2006)

I should have said this a long time ago. To all the Canadian Forces personnel on this forum thank you for everything you do for us civvies, It's greatly appreciated. The great work you guys do makes me even prouder to be Canadian, and I hope that soon I will have the honour and the privilege of working with you.


----------



## genesis98 (3 Jun 2006)

Anyone know of events that are being put off in The halifax area for CF day, a friend of mine would like to attend.


----------



## Franko (3 Jun 2006)

Jake said:
			
		

> I wrote a letter to the troops, are they having any events in Ontario on this day?



Petawawa is guaranteed.

Regards


----------



## pbi (4 Jun 2006)

Wow...I'm embarassed, totally. Never heard a thing about this at CFC: nothing. And certainly nothing on the media, either. Strange.

Cheers


----------



## Sub_Guy (4 Jun 2006)

I remember a few years ago armed forces day there would be events going on at your local base.  I remember they had a jackstay set up from one ship to another across a jetty, LAV rides through dockyard. 

As I kid I remember helo/apc rides  (Lahr, Gagetown)  firing .50/FN

And now there is nothing, its just a day where joe public can thank me?  How can we attract more people if most people don't know what we do or use?

I find this odd, although I did get an email from the MND!!!  We should all feel special for that


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jun 2015)

Greetings this Canadian Armed Forces Day today (7 June 2015), from the Commander-in-Chief ....


> From the outset of my mandate, I have been deeply honoured to serve as commander-in-chief of Canada. I am delighted to be able to celebrate Canadian Armed Forces Day today.
> 
> Whether here at home or abroad, on humanitarian or relief missions, in times of war or times of peace, the members of the Canadian Armed Forces stand ready to answer the call to service. Every day, they resolutely defend our freedom, democracy and the respect for human rights, principles that we hold so dear.
> 
> ...


.... as well as the PM:


> “On this special day, let us pay tribute to the brave men and women in uniform who, by their courage, skill and determination, defend our country and the values we hold dear.
> 
> “We live in dangerous times where neutrality in the face of those who seek to destroy our way of life is not an option. In the Middle East, the so-called Islamic State (ISIS) has committed unspeakable atrocities against Iraqi and Syrian civilians, targeting especially vulnerable religious and ethnic minorities. ISIS not only threatens the people and countries in the Middle East, but by its words and actions, has directly targeted Canada and our allies. We are proud and grateful that the Canadian Armed Forces stand shoulder-to-shoulder with our allies on the front lines confronting this threat, as part of the international coalition against ISIS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Jun 2015)

> “I am honoured on this special day to be able to thank all members of our military and their families for their loyal service on behalf of a grateful public. Our Government will always ensure that Canadian Armed Forces members have the tools and the support that they need to accomplish the very difficult tasks we ask of them.”



Unless Treasury Board and\ or PWGSC feels otherwise and until you get injured and we kick you to the curb.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jun 2017)

Greetings from the Commander-in-Chief:


> For nearly seven years, I have had the honour of serving as commander-in-chief of Canada. While in this role, I have been privileged to meet with many serving members of the Canadian Armed Forces and veterans. I have always been impressed by their remarkable sense of duty, outstanding professionalism and the sacrifices they have made to defend the values we cherish. I have also seen first-hand the strong bond, held together by trust, that exists between civilians and soldiers. It gives me great pride to know that we can count on our troops, both here in Canada and around the world.
> 
> I have the utmost respect and appreciation for our military personnel and for their families, who are working to build the smarter, more caring nation and world to which we aspire. On the occasion of Canadian Armed Forces Day, I join with all Canadians in expressing my sincere gratitude to our men and women in uniform for their service. My thoughts also turn to those who are no longer with us and to their loved ones.
> 
> ...



Greetings from the Minister


> Minister of National Defence Harjit S. Sajjan today issued the following statement:
> 
> “Each and every day, the women and men of the Canadian Armed Forces – and their families – display their talent, dedication, perseverance and sacrifice - all in service to Canada and their fellow Canadians.
> 
> ...


----------



## MilEME09 (4 Jun 2017)

not that it matters, not like it's a holiday or anything. Just another day where we all go to work (well some of us who don't have monday to friday jobs) and go about our business.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Jun 2017)

Didn't even know it was Armed Forces Day...I suspect 99.99999999% of Canadians don't either, and I bet they care even less than I do - as previously mentioned it used to be a day where the CAF and Canadians mixed and got to know each other.

Now?

It is a few  :blah: statements and online/FB posts.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jun 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Didn't even know it was Armed Forces Day...I suspect 99.99999999% of Canadians don't either ...


 :nod:


----------



## MilEME09 (5 Jun 2017)

heres what the CDS had to say, highlights mine



> As a member of the Canadian Armed Forces, you and your family belong to one of the proudest, most honourable institutions our great country has to offer. You should be proud of who you are and what you do; I know I am. Because of that, I am delighted to recognize each and every one of you today for Canadian Armed Forces Day.
> Whether it be delivering emergency relief to Canadians in need or working together with our allies on operations to make the world a safer place, you do fantastic work every day. I see your accomplishments firsthand and I am always proud.
> You belong to an institution that has a lot of exciting changes coming. You are going to find our team operating at a higher pace with better equipment and more support for you and your family. There will be more details about that to follow this week and I want you to pay close attention to how your commanders explain these changes. As with anything, I expect you to help me implement them to the best of your ability.
> Finally, I want to thank your families for their unwavering support. Your parents, spouses and children all make personal sacrifices so we can attain high rates of success on operations. Today is just as much about them as it is you—make sure you give them the same support.
> ...



I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## Blackadder1916 (5 Jun 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Didn't even know it was Armed Forces Day...I suspect 99.99999999% of Canadians don't either, and I bet they care even less than I do - as previously mentioned it used to be a day where the CAF and Canadians mixed and got to know each other.



Not that I really remember any spectacular "open houses" or other events to commemorate the day in years past (long past, actually), but, did any CAF units hold any events, anywhere, yesterday?

Of course, I googled to see what happened and, surprise, found nothing.  North Bay, on the other hand, intends to celebrate it a week later. https://www.cityofnorthbay.ca/living/festivals-and-events/armed-forces-day/  Not really surprising that timings aren't consistent.  Last year, Borden also shifted it to a week later. http://www.bordenairshow.ca/


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Jun 2017)

Probably because they, like l, forgot all about this non day.  Meh


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 Jun 2017)

And here I thought Nov 11th was our 'Armed Forces Day'. 

Oh well, I guess it gives everyone in Ottawa something to wear a special pin on their tunics for


----------



## mariomike (5 Jun 2017)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> And here I thought Nov 11th was our 'Armed Forces Day'.



See also, Reply #13.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Jun 2017)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Not that I really remember any spectacular "open houses" or other events to commemorate the day in years past (long past, actually), but, did any CAF units hold any events, anywhere, yesterday?
> 
> Of course, I googled to see what happened and, surprise, found nothing.  North Bay, on the other hand, intends to celebrate it a week later. https://www.cityofnorthbay.ca/living/festivals-and-events/armed-forces-day/  Not really surprising that timings aren't consistent.  Last year, Borden also shifted it to a week later. http://www.bordenairshow.ca/



Years ago, it was a pretty good day at (now closed) CFB Summerside.  I recall lots of aircraft statics, veh's (I crawled into what I would later come to know as a Cougar AVGP there one Armed Forces Day.  Gagetown used to do a pretty good gig back in the early 90s IIRC, too.


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Jun 2017)

In Chilliwack it was always a big deal, but I seem to remember it being later in the year as we were always in Wainwright for six weeks or so.


----------

